# La ciudad quedó hecha pedazos.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría expresar lo siguiente en alemán de la manera más natural.

Después del terremoto de Abril la ciudad quedó completamente echa pedazos (completamente destruída).

Yo sugiero: Nach dem Erdbeben im April wurde die Stadt voll im Stücke gerissen???

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Después del terremoto de Abril la ciudad quedó completamente echa pedazos (completamente destruída)
Nach dem Erdbeben im April war die Stadt völlig/komplett /total zerstört (vollständig zerstört)

Nach dem Erdbeben im April  lag die ganze Stadt in Schutt und Asche (un poco más culto)*_


----------



## bwprius

... hecha pedazos ...

Partizip Perfekt von hacer. Der Fehler wird von Muttersprachlern gerne gemacht.


----------



## anahiseri

otra expresión que se usa bastante:
*Die Stadt war dem Erdboden gleichgemacht*


----------



## Tonerl

_*también:*_

*Die Stadt "wurde" dem Erdboden gleichgemacht*
la ciudad fue arrasada hasta el suelo


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias amigos por sus sugerencias y correcciones !


----------

